# Chewing on wires? How do I get her to stop?!!!



## rosewyck (Nov 27, 2006)

My new puppy, Luna keeps on chewing on our computer wires and everything else in site. How can I get her to stop chewing on our wires? I don't want her to get hurt by chewing on our computer wires and I feel terrible yelling at her for it. She chews on her stuffed monkey and kitty for only a few seconds then goes back to chewing on wires.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, she shouldn't be left unsupervised or unattended in an area that isn't puppy proof. Is there a reason why she access to the cords? You'll need to find an area in your home that can be made puppy proof, like a kitchen with a gate, or a pen. Use bitter apple to deter her from chewing on things. Give her new and different chew toys. Stuff and freeze a Kong for lasting enjoyment by your pup. So the answer to your question is, block her from the cords. Do not give her access to them. She is an exploring pup ya know, and she shouldn't be scolded for this. Redirected, yes, scolded, no. Good luck, and welcome to our forum.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Bitter apple spray works wonders! One taste of that and she will never go back.


----------



## matthewa (Jan 17, 2008)

when she goes to start chewing on the wires, just before her teeth touch the wires make a sudden loud noise to scare her and make her run away or jump (may sound harsh), then do something completely different and ignore her...... 

if she then goes back to chew the wires, again make a loud noise to startle her again....... keep doing this until the dog is thinks if it bites the wires it will get a fright

Really you want her to be scared of wires as one day she might chew through and electrocute herself so you want her to steer clear

that seems to work for a lot of things but you must do it right..... and make her associate that if she does something it will mean a nasty fright.

Good things to do to make the noise is Clap or use a container full of stones to make a shaker.


----------

